# Are You Dead



## Jillaroo (Jul 31, 2013)

An elderly couple are both lying in bed one morning, having just awaken from a good nights sleep.He takes her hand and she responds, "Don't touch me.""Why not," he asks. She answers back, "Because I'm dead."The husband says to her, "What are you talking about? We're both lying here in bed together and talking to one another."The wife says, "No, I'm definitely dead."Her husband insists, "You're not dead. What in the world makes you think you're dead?"His wife answers, "I know I'm dead, because I woke up this morning and nothing hurts!"


----------



## Casper (Aug 1, 2013)

:clap:


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 6, 2015)

:lol1::lol1::lol1:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2015)




----------

